# gold fish from the fair in tropical tank?



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

yesterday i was at the fair and i won 2 little goldfish. they had barely any water in their bags so i brought them home and put them in a fish bowl jus to get them some air. but now my question is would it be okay to put them in my tropical community tank? they havent had heated water all week at the fair and i dnt wanna put them into shock. would this b okay to do or no? advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Gold fish are actually a cold water fish and do not need to be placed in a heated tank. Some people keep them in their tropical tanks, but it is not recommended. Gold fish create a fairly large bioload, and also if you have plants in your tank the gold fish will eventually go after your plants. If would be better to set up a tank for just the gold fish, also depending on the type they can get fairly large.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

would the warm water be harmful to them? becuase at the moment i dont hav another tank set up for them and i want them to have filtered water because i know that a fish bowl isnt an ideal living space


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

As with any other fish warmer water will speed up the metabolism in the fish, and can shorten the life span of the fish. For a short term solution I would say you would be okay, but I would not make this a long term fix. Also you may want to think about waiting a couple of weeks before adding the fish to your tank, in case they are sick so that you do not introduce any diseases to your tank. If you do not have a hospital tank you can use a larger container to keep them in, but you will want to probably change the water daily to keep waste from building up in the water. What temp do you keep your tank at?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

yea i wouldnt keep them in the tropical tank long term just until i can get another one up and running...and i believe the tank is around 75ish


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Those fair fish are just feeders.


Send them to me. I have some hungry Pikes.


----------



## KendraMc (Jul 20, 2011)

most of the time fair fish are so stressed by the time you get them that they don't really live long. and you never know what diseases they might have, as they don't tend to be from the best places either.


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

BarbH has some good advice. I also wouldn't recommend putting them into your community tank because of your other fishes health. The fish should do ok in a large container with daily water changes until you get a tank for them. Goldfish can be pretty hardy, but are definitely cold water (ie room temp) fish. And they can grow pretty big.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

I just got these guys today to feed the Pikes tonight.


Do they look similar?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

yea the littlest one looks like those but the bigger one has long flowy fins, i think hes a little different


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Might be a comet.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

well i have them in a tank now and the larger one seems to be doing really good but the smaller one is at the surface a lot and it looks like hes trying to breathe air...but the waters filtered and the larger one doesnt seem to b having any trouble breathing


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Have you checked what the ammonia level is in the tank?


----------

